# [SOLVED]mount & fix your /dev/pts settings

## pigreco

Hi,

I have this problem emerging '-uaD wolrd' 

```
>>> Installing (1 of 368) sys-libs/glibc-2.17

 * Defaulting /etc/host.conf:multi to on

 * In order to use glibc with USE=-suid, you must make sure that

 * you have devpts mounted at /dev/pts with the gid=5 option.

 * Openrc should do this for you, so you should check /etc/fstab

 * and make sure you do not have any invalid settings there.

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.17::gentoo failed (preinst phase):

 *   mount & fix your /dev/pts settings

 *

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_preinst

 *         environment, line 2771:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_preinst'

 *         environment, line  940:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_preinst

 *   pkg_preinst.eblit, line   57:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "mount & fix your /dev/pts settings"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/glibc-2.17::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/glibc-2.17::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.17/work/glibc-2.17'

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

```

/dev/pts seems mounted:

```
 mount | grep pts

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)
```

any suggestion? regards,

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Mon Mar 31, 2014 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

What's in your /etc/fstab?

You can add gid=5 in your /etc/fstab options for /dev/pts and remount /dev/pts (or reboot)

Oddly enough I don't even have a /dev/pts line in my fstab...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

openrc mounts /dev/pts for you, no /ets/fstab entry reqiured.

If you do have a fstab entry, glibc won't install unless its correct.

Unless you are doing something odd, comment out the fstab entry.

----------

## pigreco

humm, I have some problem:

```
openrc mounts /dev/pts

-bash: openrc: command not found
```

but sys-apps/openrc is installed:

```
sys-apps/openrc

      Latest version available: 0.12.4

      Latest version installed: 0.12.4

      Size of files: 128 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/openrc/

      Description:   OpenRC manages the services, startup and shutdown of a host

      License:       BSD-2
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

igreco,

openrc mounts /dev/pts as part of the boot sequence. You need do nothing.

To mount it from /etc/fstab the entry is 

```
devpts               /dev/pts    devpts          rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
```

----------

## pigreco

ok, and it is mounted,

so... why  I can't emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.17 !!??

----------

## jonathan183

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Installing (1 of 368) sys-libs/glibc-2.17
> 
> ...

 

should have ...

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=600)

Check /etc/fstab has entry as indicated in NeddySeagoon's post above

----------

## pigreco

I have not /dev/pts entry in fstab

----------

## pigreco

I apologize for the delay in response, what I do not understand is if I absolutely need a reboot to solve the problem

regards,

Maurizio

----------

## Ant P.

No need to reboot, $(mount -o remount,gid=5 /dev/pts) should fix it.

----------

## pigreco

Great!!! Greta!!! 

Thank you very much!!!!!

----------

